
Show HN: Run a kafka cluster using docker - spiside
https://github.com/spiside/kafka-cluster
======
spiside
Hey HN! I wrote a tool that will spin up a multi-node kafka cluster with a
single zookeeper node using kafka 0.10.0.

When I first started learning about kafka, I found it difficult to dig up
examples on creating a multi-node kafka cluster to play around with in
development. The examples I did find were poorly documented and sometimes
didn't work at all (especially with newer versions of kafka). As such, I
decided to make this tool so that users who wanted to test a kafka cluster
could do so with minimal set up.

Hopefully you enjoy it! Let me know what you think and if you have any
comments or concerns, write them in the comment section and I'll get back to
you!

Thanks :)

~~~
slap_shot
Does this one have an advantage over Wurstmeister's Kafka Dockerfile[0] or did
you just make it for the experience? Either way, good job! It looks great.

[0] [https://github.com/wurstmeister/kafka-
docker](https://github.com/wurstmeister/kafka-docker)

~~~
spiside
A big reason for writing my own Dockerfile was for a) for the experience :),
and b) keeping the Dockerfile self contained. Meaning, I wanted the majority
of the install commands to be inside the Dockerfile and the only dependent
script to be the entrypoint.

However, I don't think there is any significant advantage over the Dockerfile
itself since both just install kafka and then run the kafka server. Just
different implementations and Dockerfile style preferences. However, similar
to spotify's approach[0], I chose to run the zookeeper server using kafka's
packaged convenience script instead of pulling another image.

Thanks for the comment though, I hope that answered your question!

[0] [https://github.com/spotify/docker-
kafka](https://github.com/spotify/docker-kafka)

